# Small SM meet-up



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today we had a small SM reunion in Hilton Head, SC---just 2 dogs (Lisi & Kitzi) & 3 adults---Marti (Tanner Togs, Dwight & myself). We had a lovely lunch on the water & a couple of hours to reminisce & lots of laughter! Even small SM meet-ups are such a great joy!!!!!! 

On the way out I had a small accident---running into a basket w/some wooden logs inside just around a corner of the sidewalk. I had both dogs in my arms & was not paying attention & ran into it & fell----I found out how quickly old skin (thin skin) bleeds! It was hard to get up! I am such a klutz, but why was it left on the sidewalk at a corner? Between this & the luggage falling on me at the beginning of our trip I am starting to get a little paranoid! I am now all bandaged up & hoping I can get home w/out any more injuries.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Sandi, you have been through war, :w00t:seriously these wounds look terrible, are you in a great deal of pain from both accidents, both times this could have been avoided it people were more aware and took precautions :angry:
So sorry dear friend 
So glad the babies didn't get hurt, that would have been way to much to deal with 
I hope your able to sleep tonight I will be praying for you 

On another note 
I'm so glad you were able to spend time with Marti, laughter heals the soul, she has been through so much with Tanner 
I love the picture :wub: look at little Lisi how is she doing, have you heard back from the vet


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paula! 
No word from the vet---I did get the report from the lab & the diagnosis was the same as the first one---they really don't know what caused her issue. She has done a lot of "beach" walking here & her endurance is pretty good for a pup just about a month out of major surgery. She will walk a long way & then plant---so we pick her up & carry her until she is rested. She has always "pulled" on her leash so that tires her out too. She tries to keep up w/Kitzi but he is bigger than she is so it isn't really possible. That doesn't keep her from trying!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like a good time til it wasn't! I'm so sorry you had such a bad fall! I'm happy that L and K didn't get hurt. I did a face plant at the gym about a month ago and really skinned up my elbow. I was looking at my phone and tripped over a metal beam. It happens to all of us!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is great you got to see Marti. As we get older, it is falls I worry about most. I envy your love for traveling. I am beginning to loathe it. I have a conference in may in LA - not looking forward to it. I am a New Englander through and through - I get hime sick if I do not see my mountains surrounding me. Last time I was in SoCa was several years ago at a conference in Anaheim. Our first night there, Long Beach (right next door) - and NO it was not the famous 1933 Long Beach earthquake. Boy was that fun watching the walls of the hotel room ripple like they did.

How is Marti doing? Tanner's loss must be very difficult on her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Walter, falling isn't on my list of trips I want to take---but I am aware more & more of how very clumsy I am! Things just don't work in coordination any more! :innocent:

I also know what you mean about missing "our place"----I am rereading _*The Longing For Home *_by Frederick Buechner --one of my very favorite reads (see if your library has a copy). No matter where I go in the world I do not belong so I guess I feel as much at home when I travel as when I stay put. It is sort of a "living between cultures" rather than being at home in one over the other. Being in the US is very much like being "a third culture kid" to me. 

Marti showed me her Tanner necklace---it is precious. She keeps it close to her heart. I know she misses that boy---and you would understand that better than most of us.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The book was on the shelves literally just outside my office. I pulled it and will read it next. I am reading _Following Atticus _, which about a 48er and his dog (more than that it is about how his first dog made him a much more caring person and the triumphs they achieved and troubles they overcame as Atticus (his second dog) and Tom Ryan the 48 peaks).

I am glad the necklace gives Marti some comfort.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh my goodness Sandy, that wasn’t a small accident. That has to really hurt. I fall often myself but fortunately It’s almost always outside in the grass. I think you need to get bubble wrapped!!! :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Oh my goodness Sandy, that wasn’t a small accident. That has to really hurt. I fall often myself but fortunately It’s almost always outside in the grass. I think you need to get bubble wrapped!!! :w00t:


:smrofl::smrofl: You have a beautiful sense of humor!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks Sandy. Last October I was camping. It had been raining a lot for weeks. The campground had cement handicapped sites. I was sitting next to the fire pit
when it exploded. The hot embers were burning the back of my neck b/c they landed in my hoodie. I got up to run and fell into more embers. Everyone was scream for me to roll. I rolled into more hot embers. I was rushed to the hospital by ambulance. I had 1st, 2nd and 3rd degree burns and they were full of dirt. My Dr. ordered home health for me for 2 months. The majority of the burns were on my hips, neck and back. So I can only imagine how your arm must hurt.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marina, compared to that I am a whimp!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Thanks Sandy. Last October I was camping. It had been raining a lot for weeks. The campground had cement handicapped sites. I was sitting next to the fire pit
> when it exploded. The hot embers were burning the back of my neck b/c they landed in my hoodie. I got up to run and fell into more embers. Everyone was scream for me to roll. I rolled into more hot embers. I was rushed to the hospital by ambulance. I had 1st, 2nd and 3rd degree burns and they were full of dirt. My Dr. ordered home health for me for 2 months. The majority of the burns were on my hips, neck and back. So I can only imagine how your arm must hurt.



Oh my gosh Marina, that made me cringe, I can only imagine the pain you endured.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now I am wondering how a fire-pit explodes & why. Of course it is 4:00 AM so things always come to me in the night!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sandi, the rain water under the cement was heated up by the fire. There wasn’t any sand in the pit as a barrier. It was a State Park and they are considered a Sovereign State. So you can’t sue them unless there is a previous incident report and the problem wasn’t corrected. Then you can sue for negligence. My attorney 
did a state search but nothing came up. So I could not sue. The VA covered all my medical expenses. My hoodie, clothes, and camp chair were destroyed. I had to eat the cost of those.:angry:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Thanks Sandy. Last October I was camping. It had been raining a lot for weeks. The campground had cement handicapped sites. I was sitting next to the fire pit
> when it exploded. The hot embers were burning the back of my neck b/c they landed in my hoodie. I got up to run and fell into more embers. Everyone was scream for me to roll. I rolled into more hot embers. I was rushed to the hospital by ambulance. I had 1st, 2nd and 3rd degree burns and they were full of dirt. My Dr. ordered home health for me for 2 months. The majority of the burns were on my hips, neck and back. So I can only imagine how your arm must hurt.


Wow I can not imagine. When I was in graduate school, the person in the room had been caught in a house fire as a child. He was very disfigured, loss parts of his extremities. It was hard to imagine his pain but his outlook on life was always positive.

My mother was a dancer during her life and had an incredible sense of balance that carried her into her eighties - I envy the fitness she carried her entire life.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Paula, the 3rd degree burns were very painful and took the longest to heal. My left side got the worst of it. And that’s the side I sleep on. At the time I still had the SCS in my back and it was on the right side of my back. It could have been even worse. I was charging the battery in my back at the time. If that had exploded it probably would have killed me. I had the SCS removed earlier this month. This one was my 2nd one. I was never able to get any relief from either one of them. With all the news about the addictive drugs the VA is now letting veterans get acupuncture. So I’ve been doing that for several weeks now along with PT.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Walter, I have a second cousin that was badly burned at around age 5 when her clothes caught on fire while standing in front of the fireplace. Fortunately only her abdomen area got the 3rd degree burns. But it’s scared all over really bad.
If it hadn’t been for my balance issues I could have gotten away without any injuries.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow Marina! 
I can't imagine all that you have been through! You were very, very fortunate to have come out of it as well as you did. It is the sort of thing one can not anticipate. I never knew that the sand was there for a barrier---so it must have been one of those in the ground. We have one but it is not in the ground.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sandi, The fire ring was sitting on top of cement. Had it been on the ground like the other campsites this would never have happened. Only the handicapped sites are cemented. It was Fall Creek Falls State Park. It has the tallest waterfall East of the Mississippi River. It’s about 35-40 miles from where I live.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Our firepit sits on top of about 9 cement blocks---so technically that is not good? There is pea gravel on the ground under the blocks & in that part of the garden (our French garden).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, was your mom in ballet or ??. Our youngest trained at the RAL from the time she was about 5, but after we moved to UK she had to quit (7th grade or there abouts) due to mono settling as a virus in her knees (Epstein-Barr). She is still very graceful---not her mom!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No she was more in the Isadora Duncan tradition but injured her back; after that she continued with more ballroom styles, but she did dance exercises into her early 80s, until she developed an valve problem with her heart. I inherited absolutely none of her style and grace. The last time I was on a dance floor, the band leader commented "well that was something".


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Sandi, I learned through research that if your going to put garden blocks around the pit they have to be the fire proof kind. I never knew there was a difference. When the fire pit exploded there were chunks of concrete that went flying and it blew a large hole out of the concrete. It’s a wonder I didn’t get hit. But a large piece of wood landed under our truck which had a full tank of gas and was attacked to our camper. Everyone left me sitting on the ground and concentrate on getting the log out before it blew up. The Fire Dept. came out as a precaution. Then the ambulance came for me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> No she was more in the Isadora Duncan tradition but injured her back; after that she continued with more ballroom styles, but she did dance exercises into her early 80s, until she developed an valve problem with her heart. I inherited absolutely none of her style and grace. The last time I was on a dance floor, the band leader commented "well that was something".


:smrofl::smrofl:

We were at a men's Swedish concert once that Dwt's uncle Paul sang in---our only positive words to him were about that creative "never have we heard such singing!" but w/a huge smile. . . :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Walter that’s amazing that your mom was still dancing in her 80’s. Everyone has different talents even within one’s own family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> No she was more in the Isadora Duncan tradition but injured her back; after that she continued with more ballroom styles, but she did dance exercises into her early 80s, until she developed an valve problem with her heart. I inherited absolutely none of her style and grace. The last time I was on a dance floor, the band leader commented "well that was something".



Lorin and I got a good laugh :HistericalSmiley: it reminds us of ourselves :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------

